# Die Sache mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad...



## Zultharox (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
oft habe ich darüber gelesen und teils verschiedene Meinungen gehört. Nun erhoffe ich mir nochmal eine eindeutige Antwort:

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Generell spiele ich Diablo mit einer Klasse mit Freunden zusammen, mit einer anderen Klasse solo. 
Bei beiden finde ich den Normal-Modus so sehr langweilig, dass ich dabei andere Dinge nebenbei tu oder ich einfach keine Lust habe. Nun ist es ja so, dass man mit dem Durchspielen der 4 Akte jeweils ein schwierigeren Grad freigeschaltet bekommt.

Muss ich nun von Normal auf Alptraum meinen erst gespielten Char mitnehmen und kann nur diesen Spielen?
Muss ich also um 2-3 Klassen zu spielen, alle einzeln durch die Schwierigkeitsgrade ziehen, bis es schwerer wird? 
Das Spiel also gefühlte 100 Mal im einfachen Modus durch zocken bis es schwer wird?

Kurz: Angenommen ich spiele mit meinem Demon Hunter das Spiel auf Inferno durch. Muss ich mit meinem Witch Doctor nun wieder bei einfach starten?


Danke!


----------



## Dariusz (22. Mai 2012)

Ja, das Freischalten der höheren schwierigkeitsgrade erfolgt jeweils durch das killen des endbosses und muss für jeden char einzeln gemacht werden.

desweiteren hättest du mit einem neuen char in einem höheren schwierigkeitsgrad keine chance.

mit einem lvl 1 char oder so würdest du in alptraum vermutlich nicht einmal den ersten mob schaffen.
Alles unter lvl 30 hat eigentlich in alptraum nix verloren.

aber wenn du unbedingt mit einem low lvl char in inferno willst, brauchst du im prinzip nur jemanden der dich durch die endbosse der anderen schwierigkeitsgrade zieht.

sprich du gehst mit deinem lvl 1 er mit einem mit der diablo auf normal umhaut, und schon kannst du mit dem lvl 1 er in alptraum rein. usw......

sinn macht es zwar keinen weil du wie oben bereits gesagt mit dem lvl 1 er nicht mal den ersten mob vor neu tristrm schaffen wirst, aber wenn du unbedingt willst.......


----------



## Mikehoof (22. Mai 2012)

Moin! Also mir bringt Diabolo Spaß soviel vorweg :-) Ich wußte allerdings auch was mich bei dem Genre erwartet.....

Ich bin noch nicht soweit das meine Frage wirklich akut wäre aber sie schwirrt mir doch im Kopf rum. Nehmen wir mal an man möchte später einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad solo durchspielen welche Klasse hat sich da als ungeeignet erwiesen oder geht das mit jeder Klasse. Gibt es Klassen die eigentlich besser im Koopmodus zu spielen sind als solo?


----------



## Zultharox (22. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, danke dir! Denn muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und alle Klassen durch das zu einfache erste Schwierigkeitsgrad bringen.

An meinen Vorposter: Eigentlich sind alle Klassen für jede Spielart gut nutzbar. Im Multiplayer ist es natürlich förderlich wenn ein Nahkämpfer die Gegner hält, während ein Fernkämpfer gemütlich austeilen kann. Im Einzelspiel musst du mit einem Fernkämpfer viel "kiten", um zu überleben.


----------



## Dariusz (22. Mai 2012)

Hm ich glaube das kann man schlecht verallgemeinern.

jedoch kann ich aus meiner erfahrung berichten,

Alptraum modus mitm Barbar solo keine probleme gehabt.
Meine Freunde zocken alle Hexendoktor und zauberin, und die haben in Alptraum schon öfters Probs vor allem bei endgegnern. zb haben sie Belial alleine gar nicht geschafft auch zu zweit mit 1 Hexendoktor und eine Zauberin haben sie ihn nicht geschafft, erst als ich mit dem Barbaren dazu gekommen bin, gings.

Es kommt mir so vor das die 2 Casterklassen(Zauberin, Hexendoktor) es am schwersten haben und die beiden Meleeklassen(Barbar, Mönch) am leichtesten. Jedoch ist das meine persöhnliche meinung.


----------



## Mayestic (22. Mai 2012)

@Zultharox

Der Normalmodus ist eigentlich für alle Klassen langweilig weil er einfach zu leicht ist. Einzig Diablo stellt für manchen Spieler ein Problem dar aber ein lösbares.
Die ersten schweren Gegner kommen erst ab Alptraum.
Aber Diablo 3 ist aus meiner Sicht sehr item-lastig. Du brauchst zwingend gutes Equip mit den richtigen Werten drauf. 
Da gibts nur aktuell mal wieder und das fand ich in D2 schon unschön eigentlich kaum drops von Bossen die auch fürs aktuelle Level brauchbar sind.
90% aller drops sind weitaus schlechtes als fürs aktuelle Level benötigt. 
Also ich sehe im Moment keine Möglichkeit am AH vorbei zu kommen. Es gibt immer wieder sehr günstige Angebote für nur ein paar zehntausend Goldstücke für Gegenstände die dich massiv pushen. 
Andere Möglichkeit wäre halt tagelanges farmen und hoffen auf etwas Glück mit den drops. 

Das spielen ansich ist für mich MMO-üblich. 
Du musst jeden Char, jede Klasse komplett immer wieder von Level 1 an durch alle Akte und Schwierigkeitsgrade durchspielen. 
Erst mit Level 30 hast du Zugang zu Alptraum, mit Level 50 Zugang zu Hölle, mit 60 Inferno. 
Dennoch würde ich jedem empfehlen das Spiel einfach komplett durch zu spielen. Jede Quest machen, die Karte immer komplett aufdecken und möglichst alle Gegner töten.
Mit 30 kommt man in Alptraum Akt 1 ganz gut klar aber in Akt 2 hat man schon so seine Sorgen. Also ich kam nach dem regulären questen immer erst so mit 34/35 im Alptraum an und später so mit 53/54 in der Hölle. 
Akt 2 Hölle bin ich aktuell Level 58 und werde also weit vor Ende Hölle 60 sein. 

Du brauchst das Spiel nicht 100 Mal im normalen Modus durchspielen bis es schwerer wird, einmal reicht und verlass dich drauf es wird verdammt schwer. 
Leicht wird es nur wenn du massives Dropglück hast oder im AH ein paar Schnäppchen machen kannst. 
Ohne gute Ausrüstung ist das Spiel nicht zu schaffen wobei es Ausnahmen gibt. Man kann sich auch stur durchsterben wenn man mag.

Und sollte es noch nicht klar sein. NEIN, wenn du mit dem DH Inferno durchgespielt hast kannst du mit dem WD nicht direkt auf Inferno anfangen sondern brav wie immer in Akt 1 normal. 
Oder anders gesagt. Stell dir vor du hast ca 100 Leben und machst 1-3 Schaden mit deiner Standartausrüstung. 
Nun steht in Inferno vor dir eine 5er Gruppe Gegner mit durchschnittlich 250.000 Lebenspunkten. Wie willst du die jemals tot bekommen ? 

Die Methode aus D2 das man sich durchziehn lässt klappt in D3 nicht mehr so richtig. Man muss zumindest wie in D2 auch die Schlüsselquests machen aber zusätzlich hat nun jeder Schwierigkeitsgrad auch eine Mindestlevelanforderung. 
Bei mir war es so das ich mit 49 fertig mit Alptraum war und dann nicht in Hölle durfte, ich musste erst auf 50 grinden um weiterspielen zu können. 


@Mikehoof

Am besten schauste dafür ins offizielle Forum oder mal bei Diablo.net oder so vorbei, die sind da versierter als buffed.
Es liegt aber sehr viel am Spieler selbst und nochmal sehr viel an der Ausrüstung.
Wir haben auch nur einen DH in der "Gilde" der Inferno durchgespielt hat und für den war es keine Schwierigkeit, für viele andere bei uns geht aber ab Akt 3 garnix mehr. 
Wie schonmal erwähnt das Spiel ist sehr item-lastig. Unser DH ist z.B. voll auf Damage gegangen weil wenn dich ein Gegner in Inferno trifft ist es fast egal ob du null oder 10000000 Rüstung hast der haut so feste zu das du umkippst. 
Ich sehe DHs in Inferno rumrennen die haben keine 20k Leben. Unsere Mönche und Barbaren rennen da mit 55k Leben und 5000 Rüstung rum, bekommen zwei Schläge ab und liegen im Dreck. 
Movement und Distanz wahren scheint aktuell die beste "Rüstung" im Spiel zu sein daher würde ich ja im Moment behaupten wollen das Range-DDs es einfacher haben als Melee. Nur stimmt diese Aussage generell nicht immer und überall. 

Über den Koop kann ich wenig sagen, spiele ich kaum da meine Spielzeiten sich vom Rest der Gilde doch sehr unterscheiden aber generell würde ich sagen das Tank und DD wohl nicht verkehrt sind. 
Einer der vorne alles blockt und einer der hinten steht und ordentlich austeilt oder direkt zwei Fernkämpfer mit massig CC. 

Aber ich denke da hat jeder andere Vorlieben und Ansichten.


@Dariusz 

Du hast den DH vergessen ^^

Ansonsten wiederhole ich mich gerne. Es gibt in Diablo 3 kein " zu schwierig ". Es gibt nur zuwenig Movement, falsche Skillwahl, zu schlechtes Gear oder einen Spieler der einfach schlechter spielt als andere. 
Ich kam an manchen Stellen auch oftmals nicht mehr weiter. Zehnmal gestorben an der selben Stelle und kein Wechsel der Fähigkeiten und Skills half mir. 
Ein Blick ins AH, ein Schnäppchen und schon hatte ich anstelle zweier 100 DPS Waffen plötzlich zwei Waffen mit je 230 DPS und es gab keine Probleme mehr. 
Lifeleech ist für mich auch sehr wichtig. Es gibt bis Inferno aus meiner Sicht niemals zuviel +XXX Leben pro Treffer. Das wirkt Wunder.


----------



## jolk (22. Mai 2012)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Muss ich nun von Normal auf Alptraum meinen erst gespielten Char mitnehmen und kann nur diesen Spielen?
> Muss ich also um 2-3 Klassen zu spielen, alle einzeln durch die Schwierigkeitsgrade ziehen, bis es schwerer wird?



Ab Level 30 kannst du Alptraum und daher auch direkt alptraum games von ingame freunden joinen, musst nur einen finden der geduldig ist und dich mag und ihn anbetteln azmodan runs mit dir zu machen. (Allerletzte quest akt 3 bis erster boss akt 4 und danach nächstes game)

Eine wirklich schnelle Methode level 30 zu werden ist schon schwerer zu finden, wobei azmodan normal runs sicher nützlich sind


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Mai 2012)

wie soll es auch ohne gehen? nen lvl1 char bekommt keine lvl 31 zombies tot im ersten akt au alptraum


----------



## Daylife (23. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit, wie in diablo 2, speedleveling zu machen? war ja damals so, das man sich immer guppen für tristrun, diablo runs etc gesucht hatte und dann ganz schnell auf level 80+ war. es gibt ja diesen chat nicht mehr (was ich sehr schade finde).
weiß das jemand?

MfG


----------



## Jesbi (23. Mai 2012)

Daylife schrieb:


> es gibt ja diesen chat nicht mehr (was ich sehr schade finde).



Es gibt die Lobby nicht mehr, aber es gibt noch Chats. Ist nicht mehr so einladend wie früher und man kann keine Games mit eigenem Namen erstellen, aber die verschiedenen Chats kann man ja im Menü auswählen.

mfg


----------



## myadictivo (23. Mai 2012)

Daylife schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit, wie in diablo 2, speedleveling zu machen? war ja damals so, das man sich immer guppen für tristrun, diablo runs etc gesucht hatte und dann ganz schnell auf level 80+ war. es gibt ja diesen chat nicht mehr (was ich sehr schade finde).
> weiß das jemand?
> 
> MfG



wozu speed-leveln ? man ist in unter 48 stunden locker 60. hab das spiel jetzt seit dienstag morgen und fast schon2 60ger. zum vergleich : jaaaahrelang d2 gezockt und mein höchster char war 93 weil mir dann irgendwelche exp runs so derb auf die eiger gegangen sind.

öffentliche spiele joinen oder selbst öffentlich machen, dazu vll immer ne quest wählen die eventuell grade so fürs level freigeschaltet ist. schon sollte der exp-balken enorme sprünge machen


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wozu speed-leveln ? man ist in unter 48 stunden locker 60. hab das spiel jetzt seit dienstag morgen und fast schon2 60ger.



Seit diesem Dienstag? Also gestern? Das is doch nich dein ernst, oder? Du rennst dann wohl ziemlich durch kann das sein? Is mir schleierhaft wie das möglich ist.
Ich bin jetzt 55 seit letztem Mittwoch und ich spiele recht viel muss ich sagen...
Naja ok ich latsche halt auch wirklich überall rum und Decke alles auf, aber das ich deshalb so viel langsamer bin hätte ich nich gedacht...


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Seit diesem Dienstag? Also gestern? Das is doch nich dein ernst, oder? Du rennst dann wohl ziemlich durch kann das sein? Is mir schleierhaft wie das möglich ist.
> Ich bin jetzt 55 seit letztem Mittwoch und ich spiele recht viel muss ich sagen...
> Naja ok ich latsche halt auch wirklich überall rum und Decke alles auf, aber das ich deshalb so viel langsamer bin hätte ich nich gedacht...




Ich habe bis Montag Abend rund 20 Stunden in das Spiel gesteckt gehabt. Ich bin Stufe 32 und habe Diablo das erste Mal getötet. Hinzu kommt ein Barbar mit weiteren 4 Stunden Spielzeit und Stufe 17, den wir ausschließlich im Coop gespielt haben. Und da hälst du dich für langsam? Dabei bin ich doch EIGENTLICH ein recht passabler Spieler, der gerade mit so einem Spiel gut zurecht kommt...

Jeder findet andere Dinge schwer. Wir sind Diablo im Coop-Modus angegangen. Ich als Zauberer mit ü400 DPS, der Hexendoktor eines Freundes mit 140 DPS. In dieser Konstellation hat es einige Versuche gebraucht, bis Diablo verreckte, da wir ihn langsam analysiert haben und Änderungen schon ohne "Neuversuch" vorgenommen haben. 4 mal war ich davon direkt schuld an unserem Ableben, davon 3 mal, weil mich meine oder seine Kopie entweder mit ner "Stampede" (so hieß des in WC3) fast schon geonehittet hat oder weil meine Kopie nen Wirbelsturm losgelassen hat, der mich in 3 Sekunden runterziehen konnte und der sich genauso wie ich bewegt hat. Das 4. Mal waren wir erstmals in der letzten Phase, wo Diablo seinen Strahl auf mich gemacht hat und wir in die gleiche Richtung gelaufen sind. Tod in ca. 1 Sekunde während eines CDs auf Diamanthaut + Tränke.

Daher muss ich sagen, das ich nun einen gewissen Respekt vor dem Albtraummodus habe, wenn scheinbar nur mir einige Schadeneingänge sehr schwerfallen, in denen man sich zügig bewegen muss, während ich in Diablo teils alleine einen 300er Ping am Hausrechner habe. Da hilft mir dann auch meine "gesunde" Reaktionszeit und mein Spielverständnis nicht weiter.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2012)

zum wann kann man was machen, mit 13k dps war inferno ein krampf, mit 23k dps war es schwer. mit 30k+ sind akt 1 und 2 realtiv genüglich machbar, als wizard


----------



## myadictivo (23. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Seit diesem Dienstag? Also gestern? Das is doch nich dein ernst, oder? Du rennst dann wohl ziemlich durch kann das sein? Is mir schleierhaft wie das möglich ist.
> Ich bin jetzt 55 seit letztem Mittwoch und ich spiele recht viel muss ich sagen...
> Naja ok ich latsche halt auch wirklich überall rum und Decke alles auf, aber das ich deshalb so viel langsamer bin hätte ich nich gedacht...



letzte woche dienstag. sorry. nicht seit gestern ^^
ich renn eigentlich nicht nur durch. noch dazu spiele ich auch relativ oft alleine (imho weniger exp) oder nur mit 1-2 freunden in geschlossenen spielen und nicht in 4 spieler öffentlichen games.
ich geh schon in ziemlich jede höhle, hau jede kiste kaputt und dreh mich für jedes häufchen gold nochmal um, auch wenns nur 30 stücke sind.

trotzdem ist man relativ schnell 60. also wirklich kein vergleich mehr zu d2. außerdem wird man auch weitaus mehr gefordert bei dem spiel, weil durchrushen im grunde nicht möglich ist.
bestimmte passagen sind wohl level gebunden (hatte z.b. akt2 alp mehrmals abgeschlossen, konnte aber akt3 alp nicht anfangen, weil 2 level gefehlt haben)
equiptechnisch hängt man oft nach, wenn man nicht alle 5 level im AH guckt oder enormes dropglück bei den rares hat.

d2 hat sich ja ganz ander gespielt. da konnte man ja wirklich teilweise ohne equip und ohne einen skill oder statpunkt verteilt zu haben in exp runs gehn und sich "durchleechen"..

so..heute oder morgen den 2ten char auf 60 bringen..^^ seit release urlaub und frau alleine auf erholungsreise regelt einfach mal


----------

